# On My Way!



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

see, 70yds isnt that scary now, is it?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> see, 70yds isnt that scary now, is it?


Not as bad as I thought it might be. I had myself a little psyched out about it I think. Now I just need to start shooting every day. Build up my muscles, work on my form, etc. I think I probably looked like I was shooting during a 7.0 earthquake with the way I was shaking as I shot.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*70 yds*

Got a pickup truck load of deep pile carpet yesterday and threaded rod today. Won't be too long going to have a 4' x 5' butt that should catch them all from 70/80. Probably have to move it with tractor and loader. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet I got some flinging done outside today also. 

Didn't shoot past 40 though as we just shot at Nino's.....but man am I gonna love this PE with spirals and the new Stingers outside 

but I may like the new bow I brought home even more


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> but I may like the new bow I brought home even more


Do tell!!! We don't keep secrets from each other...LOL. I would have liked to, but I shot Mids today, so looks like the outdoor stuff may have to wait a bit, plus the practice range and butts have about 10" of snow yet. Warm weather for the next week, so maybe it'll melt off???


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i'm still a tad confused about the whole distance thing.

the hardcore foamheads will gladly throw money&arrows away to fling arrows at over a hundred yards at a 1" sticker on the side of a buffalo but cry like babies about having to make 2 shots at 80 and 2 shots at 70yds.

it's like bein afraid of the 6ft deep end of the pool but you're ok in the 4ft section.

it's just 4 arrows at a dot that's proprotionate to the distance. visually bigger at 70yds if you need to think about it.

field archery is only as hard as YOU want to make it. no excuses, no cryin about arrow colors, no lines to 'push/pull/bend'. faster time-wise per arrow and a whole lot of fun.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i'm still a tad confused about the whole distance thing.
> 
> the hardcore foamheads will gladly throw money&arrows away to fling arrows at over a hundred yards at a 1" sticker on the side of a buffalo but cry like babies about having to make 2 shots at 80 and 2 shots at 70yds.
> 
> ...


DITTO:teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, I made more progress today towards my start in field archery. I got the two measurements made on my bow for Archers Mark, then shot the bow in at 20 and 40 yards and put that into AM. I Was shooting pretty well at 40 so I moved out to 55 and shot a few and then out to 70. I came back with all of my arrows! I was shooting on my 2'x3' bag target in the back yard and managed to keep them all on that. Not going to brag about my group sizes by any means, but considering it was my second day shooting back tension and my first time shooting 70 yards, I can't complain too much. I think I am going to enjoy this!


*Isn't that a GREAT feeling???? I know that I celebrate every target that I can do that..:cheer2: :cheer2:
It is amazing what today's technology can help you do....
Now that you have your faith and confidence built up... set your sights on the Redding Trail Shoot out in California and BIG FOOT at 101 yds.....If I can do it pulling only 32 lbs....you can.
And remember...it's all about FUN-FRIENDS-FLINGING ARROWS and your Personal Achievement...nothing too bad will happen if you don't hit the center of the target....wellllllll except maybe a MIA arrow...:mg:*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Do tell!!! We don't keep secrets from each other...LOL. I would have liked to, but I shot Mids today, so looks like the outdoor stuff may have to wait a bit, plus the practice range and butts have about 10" of snow yet. Warm weather for the next week, so maybe it'll melt off???


Let's just say it's not a PE....or anything that most of you would think about shooting for field. 

At least nobody but CherryJu1ce :wink: but I have been thinking about shooting one since last year at LAS.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you guys changin bows all the time......sound like a bunch of girls shoe shoppin.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> you guys changin bows all the time......sound like a bunch of girls shoe shoppin.


changing bows....I have shot the same bow for the past 1.5 years.....changed cams to spirals....which I had been wanting to do since the day I go the thing.

and I still am shooting that bow my PE..... I just got a new hunting bow  but it may see field duty also since it feels so good and is a bow I have been wanting to put to the test on a course since it came out in 2008


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, I made more progress today towards my start in field archery. I got the two measurements made on my bow for Archers Mark, then shot the bow in at 20 and 40 yards and put that into AM. I Was shooting pretty well at 40 so I moved out to 55 and shot a few and then out to 70. I came back with all of my arrows! I was shooting on my 2'x3' bag target in the back yard and managed to keep them all on that. Not going to brag about my group sizes by any means, but considering it was my second day shooting back tension and my first time shooting 70 yards, I can't complain too much. I think I am going to enjoy this!


I told you that you would enjoy this game 10x more than that other game you were wanting to play when we first met.
By June you will have forgotten all about that other game.

Looks like it's starting to warm up, just in time. First official field round is looking like the first week end in April, so keep a practicing, and keep building those muscles, you only have a few weeks left to get ready!!!!!


SO how ya liking those nanoforce?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I told you that you would enjoy this game 10x more than that other game you were wanting to play when we first met.
> By June you will have forgotten all about that other game.
> 
> Looks like it's starting to warm up, just in time. First official field round is looking like the first week end in April, so keep a practicing, and keep building those muscles, you only have a few weeks left to get ready!!!!!
> ...


yeah, my plan is to shoot just about every day to get muscles and everything else built up and ready.. You are right about forgetting about the other game. I think I will probably just focus on this one this year, unless I happen to decide a shoot or two of the other game. Who knows. I am a member at Tuscarora now so I will have easy access to both. I'm loving the nanos so far. My shooting isn't exactly consistant enough yet to fully appreciate them, but I certainly have no complaints so far.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i've made a change to the nano forces for the fresh air stuff. did a bunch of spec comparing using AA to get to the length and spine i have set up......perfect spine with a lean to stiffer.

i havent shot them enuff to make an informed opinion, but the few practice ends i shot with them they seemed to work great. the only unfavorable comment i have about them is the points. they're pointy points.....easy to barb the tips.

i'm still shooting my 6yr old bow. about the only changes to it have been changing the modules between top and bottom and weight&balance.

i do have a riser and parts to build a shorter a-a model of it, but that silly funding thing stops it. also want to get another stab disconnect and a side bar knuckle from AEP.


doing some ballistic testing on a target brand the club is looking at for the 10target course. we're land limited, so it's the international round and outdoor 300 round for now. if it takes off and people ask for more, we'll try to squeeze the extra 4 into the club. gets boring shooting on the club practice bales.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i've made a change to the nano forces for the fresh air stuff. did a bunch of spec comparing using AA to get to the length and spine i have set up......perfect spine with a lean to stiffer.
> 
> i havent shot them enuff to make an informed opinion, but the few practice ends i shot with them they seemed to work great. the only unfavorable comment i have about them is the points. they're pointy points.....easy to barb the tips.
> 
> ...



R/M 
I have an extra AEP disconnect here, with the bowhandle attachment Nunzio makes if your interested. To buy it from him at shooter cost it would run you 50.00 for everything, I'll ship it your way for 30.00. The only thing wrong with it is the rope for the wrist sling could be replaced. I might also be able to help with the sidebar knuckle here in a week or so, still trying to decide what I want to do there.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i've got a shewd 1" disconnect now. it's been in the bushing forever and loc-tited in, dont think it's coming out without a fight. i figure it would be easier to just get another. i dont want to be dealin with changing the coupler pin and manage losing one or the other. my luck would be more like losing them both.

right now, i think i have the mathews version of the sidebar knuckle it's riser mounted low and keeps the accessory hole open. that too has been on the bow for just as long.

i dont like cannibalizing stuff. never have, never will. too much work, too little payoff



BOWGOD said:


> R/M
> I have an extra AEP disconnect here, with the bowhandle attachment Nunzio makes if your interested. To buy it from him at shooter cost it would run you 50.00 for everything, I'll ship it your way for 30.00. The only thing wrong with it is the rope for the wrist sling could be replaced. I might also be able to help with the sidebar knuckle here in a week or so, still trying to decide what I want to do there.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i've got a shewd 1" disconnect now. it's been in the bushing forever and loc-tited in, dont think it's coming out without a fight. i figure it would be easier to just get another. i dont want to be dealin with changing the coupler pin and manage losing one or the other. my luck would be more like losing them both.
> 
> right now, i think i have the mathews version of the sidebar knuckle it's riser mounted low and keeps the accessory hole open. that too has been on the bow for just as long.
> 
> i dont like cannibalizing stuff. never have, never will. too much work, too little payoff




I'm the same way I don't like changing anything. Get the bow set up, get everything set where it works the best for me, and leave it alone. I did make a couple of changes over the winter here, but that's the first changes I have made in a long time. I have been shooting the same basic set up since 2006, with the only change made being stabilizers this winter. I don't plan on changing anything else anytime soon. I like the comfort, and familiarity you get by shooting the same bow year in, and year out.
I joke all the time that I am 100% content to sit back, and watch technology pass me by, but it's only half joking though, because I really have no real intent on changing anything about my set up anytime soon. With the direction most bow makers are going I just don't see any new bow coming out that is going to fit the bill as to what I want in a bow design. So no new bows for me in the immediate future, the rest of my set up is all tried, and true accessories that have been staples in the target world for many a years, and I don't ever see that changing (at least not in the next decade or so)


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm the same way I don't like changing anything.


I have to agree I dont like fixing what isnt broken. Once I get a bow set up I dont mess with it unless I manage to break something. Sometimes it will take me awhile to find what I really like but after that I dont mess with it. The only thing I mess with is occasionally I shoot a back tension release because it keeps me honest with my thumb trigger.


I did pick up a new hunting bow since I was new to the archery world 3 years ago I didnt know what I wanted. I picked up a bow based on what I thought I wanted. Now that I know what I want in a bow and have found it I am got what I wanted and will not be looking for a new bow for while.


----------

